# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  BiColour Goatfish

## Citizen Fish

Hi, first post so be kind ;-)

Had a weird one this moring, came downstairs and noticed one of my pair of goatfish was very pale, as in pale under the scales (it seemed) and was resting on the bottom next to Dave the Scooter.

Soon as the as yet unnamed goat saw me it woke up, zipped aroundand colour came back.

Is this normal??

----------


## lost

The only thing i can think of mate is that it dose lose its colour a little while its sleeping.But if its ok now i would keep an eye on it, but i am sure others on here will be able to help you and welcome :welcome1:

----------


## Citizen Fish

> The only thing i can think of mate is that it dose lose its colour a little while its sleeping.But if its ok now i would keep an eye on it, but i am sure others on here will be able to help you and welcome


Cheers! Hopefully it will be ok, im going to check it over tonight and see how its looking.

----------


## Timo

> Hi, first post so be kind ;-)
> 
> Had a weird one this moring, came downstairs and noticed one of my pair of goatfish was very pale, as in pale under the scales (it seemed) and was resting on the bottom next to Dave the Scooter.
> 
> Soon as the as yet unnamed goat saw me it woke up, zipped aroundand colour came back.
> 
> Is this normal??


A lot of fish go pale a night its part of a defence mechanism. Make sure you have plenty of rocks and hiding places which can help  :Smile:

----------


## Citizen Fish

> A lot of fish go pale a night its part of a defence mechanism. Make sure you have plenty of rocks and hiding places which can help


Ta much.
I double checked it again this morning and all was fine. Think i caught it out yesterday, was sleeping in the 'Star Trek Arena' that forms in the bottom bowl of the tank. There are plenty of hidey holes all over but will get some more in asap.

----------

